# Can't wait for puppy breath and cuddles!



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's our sweet boy at 5 weeks old.  

We're still working on a name. None of the ones I have suggested so far have been accepted by the family. My son threw out the name "Alex" and it is the only one that we can all agree to at this time. The name Alex seems so common though and I was hoping for something a little more "special." Not really far out but just off the beaten path enough that it's a cool name. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Heehee, puppy breath is one of our favorite things at the salon. I actually don't know too many dogs named Alex and I like when dogs have people names.

Don't worry, if alex isn't the right name the perfect one will just come to you out of the blue. 

are you guys getting him when he's 8 weeks?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

yup the perfect name will present itself  no worries. I dont know any other dog's named Alex either come to think of it. I think Alex is a good name.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a doll. I just love the pic of puppy toes!! 

I don't know any dogs named Alex either. My boy is named Billy and I don't think you can find a more common name. It fits him perfectly. He has more nikcnames: Biller, Billibong, Bill Boy, Bonger, Bills... It's a wonder he knows his name! LOL
_


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh how perfectly gorgeous he is! I don't have any Alex's either in grooming or boarding dogs - plenty of Harry's :rofl: We tried to think of something a bit more exotic for T and ended up with his registered name of "Toledo Steel" but he still just gets called 'the T dog' :lol:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Dawww, a new baby to come home. Congrats


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are a few sites I am looking at to compile a list of names for my poodles I hope they help!

http://www.namenerds.com/

http://www.babynamesgarden.com/unusual-baby-names.aspx

http://www.angelfire.com/id2/heathersnamepage/

I like unusual names as well, most of the time if I like a traditional name I just change up the spelling. He is adorable and I can not wait to see what you name him!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, another poodle pup to watch grow. Love it! I love puppy breath too, don't know why, but I do...lol. Good luck with your new coming little one. Alex is a nice name, but as everyone else said, if that doesn't work out, the right name with hit you and that will be it. Congrats!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Awww, how cute.  He looks like a Harry or a Hank to me! lol


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice comments on my sweet boy. I'm in love already and can't wait to meet him!

It's interesting that Alex doesn't seem so common as a dog name, yet it is in the top ten for boys' names (at least it used to be.) "Oliver" keeps coming to mind. DH worries that it just be shortened to "Ollie" but I don't mind since I like that name too.

Bailey is another one I like. So stare at that cute face  and tell me what you think.:couch2:


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Is this puppy coming from Susan at Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Who is the breeder ? you new baby is so CUTE !!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think he looks like a Bailey. Let us know what you decide on.
_


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, he is one of Susan's and I can't say enough good things about her. You have a good eye.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2009)

We have a name!

Oliver

Everyone seems to agree this is a good fit and our son likes it which is the most important.  He can be a hard sell sometimes. LOL!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Yes, he is one of Susan's and I can't say enough good things about her. You have a good eye.


Awesome I also can tell the pup is from Susan she sent me some pictures lol 
I was going to get a pup from this litter but she told me its best to wait for Enzo to mature and be bred to one of her dogs if all health test is clear.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enigma said:


> We have a name!
> 
> Oliver
> 
> Everyone seems to agree this is a good fit and our son likes it which is the most important.  He can be a hard sell sometimes. LOL!


Thats a good name


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oliver is adorable - I love red poodles lol - is he a standard?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2009)

Pamela,

He is a standard. Btw, I love the pic of your two cuties!

Only 5 more days until he's home!!!!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so excited for you!! i can't wait to see all the new updates of him in your home.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Pamela,
> 
> He is a standard. Btw, I love the pic of your two cuties!
> 
> Only 5 more days until he's home!!!!


oh he's beautiful! I love the second picture! he's posing!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Pamela,
> 
> He is a standard. Btw, I love the pic of your two cuties!
> 
> Only 5 more days until he's home!!!!


Oh and thank you for your compliment - cuties? I don''t know about that lol


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2009)

All standards are FAB in my book. 

But as a mom, I'll agree with you that they aren't always cuties. LOL!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Oliver has the sweetest puppy dog face. It says, "I'm so adorable, please pet me." Four more days to go. Am I counting correctly? Do you get him on Sunday? I love that red coat. Very distinctive and dashing manpup he is.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

Enigma, my bf, who lives in Atlanta, keeps asking me if I have any poodle friends in ATL. He thinks it's so funny that I spend so much time looking at poodle pics and info online 
Anyway, since you're about to get one of Susan's pups, I feel like we're family!
I'm sure Oliver will be snuglling with you and yours soon enough, though I know it seems like it's taking forever. 
Monroe's sending his warm snuggly thoughts for a safe and easy trip for Oliver.


----------



## Thracian (May 11, 2009)

Oh, wow. How adorable! Can't wait to see pics of him settling into his new home.


----------

